# Augen öffnen



## Sliver (22. Januar 2006)

Grüße,

ich habe hier einige Urlaubsbilder bei denen der Zustand der Person etwas komisch rüberkommt, bei dem momentanen Blick.
Die Augen sind nur halb offen und es sieht aus wie ... naja ihr kennt das. ^^

Jetzt meine Frage, wie bekomme ich die Augen offen bzw. kann dort Augen reinmodellieren?

Ich setze mal 2 Beispielfotos rein und 2 wo die Augen doch mal offen sind.  Die letzten 2 sind allerdings mit einer anderen Kamera und im Gebäude geschossen...


Augen zu 1
Augen zu 2
Augen offen 1
Augen offen 2

Vielen Dank im vorraus.

Sers
Sliver

*edit*
Habe es natürlich schon mit dem Reparatur Werkzeug versucht aber das sieht nicht aus.
Denn auf den Fotos die ich mit offenen Augen habe wird überall gerade in die Kamera geguckt.


----------



## AKrebs70 (22. Januar 2006)

Habe mich da auch mal dran versucht.
 Ist jetzt auch nur auf die schnelle entstanden. Weiss ja nicht ob es deinen ansprüchen genügt.

 Axel


----------



## Philip Kurz (22. Januar 2006)

Hallo Sliver.

Das dürfte mit deinen Beispielen schlecht bis gar nicht funktionieren. Das erste und am schwersten wiegende Problem ist die Perspektive. Die beiden zu retuschierenden Photos wurden im Halbprofil aufgenommen. Bei den anderen Photos, aus denen die Augen "entnommen" werden sollen, guckt die Person zentral in Richtung Kamera. Bei "Augen zu 2" mag das noch funktionieren, aber Augen "retuschieren" ist immer recht offensichtlich und wird schnell bemerkt. Deshalb müsstest du mit Masken oder auch mit einem weichen Radiergummi nicht nur die Augen freistellen und einfügen sondern im Prinzip die Augenpartie neu modellieren.

Von den Problemen mal abgesehen, dürften dir mit Sicherheit Einstellungsebenen (für die Färbung), Ebenenmasken und der Kopierstempel eine Hilfe sein. 

Grüße

Philip

/edit

Ups, zuuu lange probiert. 
Axels Beispiel sieht wirklich recht gut aus, aber ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine, Sliver ... das Gesicht wirkt leicht angestrengt.


----------



## AKrebs70 (22. Januar 2006)

Philip du hast schon ganz recht!
 Mein Beispiel ist wie ich schon geschrieben habe auf die schnelle entstanden.
 Es ist wirklich sehr viel handarbeit gefragt um ein gutes Ergebniß zu bekommen. Aber machbar ist das.

 Axel


----------



## Sliver (22. Januar 2006)

AKrebs70 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Habe mich da auch mal dran versucht.
> Ist jetzt auch nur auf die schnelle entstanden. Weiss ja nicht ob es deinen ansprüchen genügt.
> 
> Axel




WOW! Das sieht klasse aus!
Bitte erklär es mir.


----------



## AKrebs70 (22. Januar 2006)

Habe einfach nur die Augen aus dem einen Bild weich rauskopiert und da nun eingefügt.
 Anschließend mittels "Farbto/Sättigung" die Hautfarben angeglichen. Nun mit "Tranzformieren", "Verzerren" versucht es in eine einigermassen Passenden Form zu bringen. Mit dem Radirgummi noch ein wenig nach gearbeitet. Rote Augen noch eingefärbt und das wars.
 Aber da läst sich wie gesagt noch mehr raus holen.

 Axel


----------



## Sliver (22. Januar 2006)

Vielen Dank! Ist wirklich viel Handarbeit aber die lohnt sich!
Vielen Dank!


Noch etwas mehr Übung und Feingefühl dann sieht es so aus wie bei dir. ^^

Augen bearbeitet


----------



## zirag (22. Januar 2006)

Wie wäre es denn, wenn du dir jemand suchst, der mit dir ne kleine Fotosession macht, und ihr dabei versucht, genau den Blickwinkel und die Position hinzubekommen, und dann reisst du die Augen auf ;-] und dann lässt sich das ganze schon viel einfacher retuschieren 

Mfg ZiRaG


----------

